# Grizztrick 2 feedback?



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

I used them last year shot 1 doe and 2 hogs flew great for me. Held up extremely well. And scary sharp.
Entrance

Exit


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

Skeet, they look like nice big holes!! Did you have to tune them much or did they fly good right out of the package??


----------



## cgriff20 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought a pack and i tried to broadhead tune it in the backyard and they were all over the place. I spent around 5 hours trying to tune them and eventually i just gave up and bought some rages, i know my bow is probably not perfectly tuned, but all that matters to me is that the rages are dead on with my fieldpoints, as long as my shots are accurate i dont really care about anything else,,, the grizz tricks did destroy my target though lol.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

They fly great and did not require tuning for me or most people. If your bow isnt tuned very well however you will probally give up on them.


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm shooting them and they fly right on with my field points to 40 yards. Far as I can shoot in the yard! Shooting an older Mathews Switchback LD, 31" draw, 65#. Arrows are 31" Gold Tip Pro Hunters, 2" blazers fletched helical, 432 grains, 265 fps.

My bow is bare shaft tuned and these broadheads fly great. I was impressed.


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

shot 2 doe and a buck with them last year hit with my broadheads out to 40 yds they held up ok 1 broken blade on 1


----------



## Seabear (Sep 9, 2012)

My son and I have used them on our last few bear hunts and had SUPER results and short blood trails.Amazed at the wound channels and blood trails, and they shoot extremely well out of our bows.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

AZwarts said:


> They fly great and did not require tuning for me or most people. If your bow isnt tuned very well however you will probally give up on them.


^^^This^^^


----------

